# 32 point non typucal buck pics



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres a deer from north Olmsted backyard.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Still walking?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes ,it is in a residential area clauge and center ridge road area.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm calling B.S.!!! I got a pic of that deer from someone in August saying it's in Rocky River. Showed my pic to another guy who had a different pic of same deer. He said he was told it was in Independence! Not saying your lieing, but someone is!! Maybe he's a mover, I don't know!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I was sent the same picture --- Swan Creek park --Toledo.
Someone is not tellin' this big azz deer's true whereabouts.
I wonder. 
I think I seen this same deer at CH4D&#8217;s shop in MT. Vernon, laying over the hood of an old Jag.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i know the old fella(70 yr old) that had him in his back yard a few times this year. and i have more pics from his trail camera.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

freyedknot said:


> i know the old fella(70 yr old) that had him in his back yard a few times this year. and i have more pics from his trail camera.



It's obvious that the deer lives somewhere ! Guess we now have our answer! Funny how it's pic circulated with claims of where it lives. All the way to Toledo!!!!! Love to see more pics, if you're able to get the trail cam footage It would be great to see more!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and i can send them to whoever wants to see them.


----------



## hookem (Sep 22, 2014)

I would love to see more


----------



## hookem (Sep 22, 2014)

I am working in the area...Crocker park mall


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

thats a monster-probably farm raised my guess.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

freyedknot said:


> and i can send them to whoever wants to see them.



Wow , what a toad!!!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

mentor.snipers have'nt got em yet....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

rangerpig250 said:


> It's obvious that the deer lives somewhere ! Guess we now have our answer! Funny how it's pic circulated with claims of where it lives. All the way to Toledo!!!!! Love to see more pics, if you're able to get the trail cam footage It would be great to see more!


Heck, this is nothing. Saw a pic of a mountain lion that had a big, dead whitetail buck by the throat dragging him past a tripod feeder. That cat was the real traveler. He was from anywhere in the eastern 2/3 of the United States!




freyedknot said:


> and i can send them to whoever wants to see them.


Ooh! Ooh! I do! I do! PM sent w/e-mail address!


----------

